# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Máy in nồi đồng cối đá Fuji Xerox Phaser 3124

## ocean123

Được mệnh danh là “Máy in nồi đồng cối đá”, Phaser 3124 có thiết kế nhỏ gọn, vững chắc. Công suất in của máy được thiết kế để làm việc với 20.000 bản in trong một tháng, tiêu chuẩn dành cho một máy in doanh nghiệp với mức độ mỗi ngày in hơn một ram giấy. Độ phân giải cao 1200x600 dpi, tốc độ in nhanh, 24 trang mỗi phút.
Đặc biệt, tính năng in đảo mặt máy in Phaser 3124 giúp người dùng trong nhiều trong công việc cũng như đồng thời bảo vệ môi trường khi in giấy 2 mặt để sử dụng. Thao tác in đảo mặt bằng tay như hình dưới đây:​
​Ra lệnh in với việc chọn chế độ in 2 mặt, khi máy in xong và đèn LED chớp màu đỏ, giữ nguyên tập giấy đưa xuống ngăn dưới (không thay đổi chiều), sau đó bấm nút in tiếpNgoài ra, Fuji Xerox Phaser 3124 còn được tích hợp nhiều tính năng khác giúp cho công việc in ấn được thuận tiện hơn chuyên nghiệp hơn rất nhiều bao gồm:
In sách - Booklet Printing có thể tạo một quyển sách cá nhân, hay một quyển giáo trình, luận án một cách đơn giản và thuận tiện.
Poster Printing: có thể in một trang khổ lớn (từ A3 đến A0) thành nhiều trang khổ A4 ghép lại, thuận tiện cho việc cần in nhanh để tham khảo mà không phải sử dụng đến máy in khổ lớn.
N-Up Pringting có thể in nhiều trang lên một trang thuận tiện cho việc thu gọn các tài liệu, văn bản (tối đa 16 trang).

​Khay đựng giấy lớn (250 tờ) tạo sự thoải mái trong in ấn và hộp mực rời 3K, dễ dàng thay mực.Fit to Page có thể in phóng to hoặc thu nhỏ hình ảnh vừa kín một trang giấy.
Watermark Printing có thể in bảo mật các tài liệu của riêng bạn hay của doanh nghiệp bạn bằng cách chèn các dấu hiệu riêng vào văn bản
Toner-Save Mode giúp tiết kiệm mực khi chỉ cần in những văn bản đơn giản mang tính tham khảo.
Công ty Thịnh Long áp dụng chương trình khuyến mãi mua một máy in Phaser 3124 tặng bản quyền một năm chương trình chống virus eScan Internet Security (ISS) trị giá 290.000 đồng đến hết ngày 31/5.
Liên hệ mua hàng: 04.35500086 - 0973083666 hoặc truy cập http://trihung.com để biết thêm chi tiết.
*Theo vnexpress.net*

​

----------

